# Now we know who uses placeholder birthday dates!



## Piratecat (Jan 1, 2007)

Today is January 1st, and the "today's birthday" chart beneath the forums looks like this:



> Lidda, Weylan, Zander, Abraxas, grmbrand, Wilphe, Wayside, Riley, DmQ, runesoldier, mosesjones, nZo, Findas, KillerDM, Egres, STARP_President, Beachbaker, Whatif, Save Vs. Death Ray, Shen, 100proofMonk, foo, Vardaskul, Jack Simth, TheHangedMan, chachi, Brax, Turim, Elwood, Xzeon2000, Wayward soul, Wandering soul, sithguy, Birched, acl, Drew*, mpenny, moritheil, Silveroak, Evreaux, kolarius, pm100, Temuler, Silverwizard, Shadrach_Storm, Rkhet, VorpalStare, astatine, Nephtys, Sil, rs18lewis, sdavies2720, Lucien, Marsden, MiKe K, the_phoeneon, Ubbo-Sathla, Dietmar, Draco Caeruleus, PaulC, Mr.Ice, GoldStar, cheeba, viktor_haag, nonabelian, tamlin, Jerremytamlin, DrFaulken, erdnase, Bryn, Blastmage, eric99, DoNotPanic, ribonucleic, Odysseus99, Anthema, draconith, SemperSigh, malcontent, darious777, richsak, Croesus, Zoverai, tdcsony, Biznez, brianmarcus, scitlec, guessmith, jefftest, Askanipsion, she'd better be cute, pwxyzg, Just for Samantha, lilledrage, coderafiki, Harvey K, snorkeyb2, Gebbly, Stormcliff, TurdFerguson, eugenus, QMan, B_T, Katcracker, -rawhide-, blank_account, shibata, apparition13, Walking in the Light, Debaterinarms, meeeee, ThewindinMorrowind, LittleChikken, JeremiahMercy, Funky.Ferret, +2 Axiomatic Keyboar, +2Axiomatic Keyboard, Sturtevant, jburnson, Jay Tomio, Uloii, rikas, ziggyziggy, bchaotic, Santa, montrose45, kurtron, Pat, evilroy, bluetablepaingin, Martian Agitator, Meh, borfaxer, Derringer, hellblazerr, NotTheBuddha, Tyrus, Tsaokung, scitlec0, wmullen, villageplanning, vercingatorix, The Cousin IT, fraggle, Droven, Mithral, SnowRaven, Grór, tman, Alek, und00d, stinky moe, marchingpig, LordAshram, reel_big_gish, Csatt, skyla, sweatyarmpits, Mithrandier, Zaniel Gavin, Bryn*, PaladinTrue, FaeGirl, ExaltedWarlock, bill, Zeglar, GameGurl, Huginson, mah9, muttley24, Pklostguy, balterkn, Skalekan, oldroshi, Barrataria, Revelation, deek, KorkyKwalish, Unknown Personage, Eugene Ipswich, Zeophlite, galiiz, ulran, vic20 (103), randyrhoads (97), Larens (96), Mendota (96), TheB33rB4ron (96), Calvin (96), supernaturalcreature (88), darth_borehd (87), the mindreader (87), yobby (85), Rhuvein (74), purblade (74), martyrzade (74), Jester Canuck (62), Lady_Silveroak (59), grinserich (57), krneal2 (57), Testy (57), BurnEberron (57), oberon_kestral (57), lacrypte (57), katre (57), tut21 (57), kmciad (57), Cattrain (57), Pelgrane (57), carlolimb (57), mplindustries (57), Agback (56), dracconianlord (54), DeRPGgames (52), Noway (48), dodgynic (47), GVDammerung (47), power2084 (47), damitjimmii (47), Indiana Jones (47), Monty Tomasi (47), Argg (47), dev_tej_kohli (47), soybie (47), Jammer (47), maglubiyet (47), chronosynclastic (47), gheaust (45), Tom Cruise (45), chrispedersen (45), rbs10025 (44), caeldwyn (43), macou (43), bullseye_brian (42), erictholmes (42), jotaguro (42), JQP (42), hacksaw (41), Doc (41), jmetbea (41), athanae (41), gurgh (41), The Exalted Warlock (41), The Mephit (40), surfbored (40), athos (40), wing_nutus (40), Ganders (40), Finkelite (40), XTCofDeath (40), eros666 (40), Leimeng (39), oenophile02 (39), byakhee (39), hatertater (39), wario (39), peterb (39), Xtrem_Gal (38), Umbra's Bane (38), abandon all hope (38), millard595 (38), gaylord348 (38), del788 (38), george714 (38), manual857 (38), filiberto999 (38), teodoro14 (38), warrex (38), McPuddle (38), howard764 (38), johnson74 (38), von205 (38), jag40k (38), Steve DriveThruRPG (38), Ultros (38), bluetablepainting (38), jebauder (37), jim pinto (37), Kor (37), dragodan (37), thisindir (37), nerf_ninja (37), random_walk (37), rscottsizemore (37), the98thrule (37), ugulu (37), dekster (37), russellsizemore (37), Slavick3000 (37), leman (37), Talzar (37), Mr Roboto (37), sudalus (37), tuba (37), Epimetreus (37), j3553 (37), splatterpig (37), laffingboy (37), orcdoubleax (37), microbee (37), Travix (37), MrCrowley (37), LadyLori (37), lostdreamer (37), Delta (37), Redrobes (37), TG_Ambro (37), dnd (37), Tybalt (37), Yaksha_ (37), shannona (37), Sharp Tongue (37), HighPriest of Syrinx (37), Eidolonia (37), galastore (37), CraftyShafty (37), Allyssabeth (37), redwood (37), lharmbrust (37), theonerob (37), LasherX (37), Bartman53d (37), timhartley (37), TaranShannara (37), DIMMaX (37), aldarion (37), TheBigGiantHead (36), usuakari (36), KainTheHunter (36), Lazvon (36), jeffrey_dee (36), Paul9000 (36), John Stark (36), armoured_smiler (36), trekkky (36), SpectreSchade (36), DrSpunj (35), Gith Galath (35), tauton_ikhnos (35), swecker (35), screamer (35), Inqrat (35), benevolent-dm (35), WhoAmI (35), Scurvy_Platypus (35), Sobaka (35), Dark Spiral (34), montywarlock (34), Gwalchfaen (34), Shoegaze99 (34), jacob000 (34), AnyDude (34), queen's rook (34), Tracket123 (34), zhowar (34), LTJ (34), myorke (33), Nako (33), nightstorm242 (33), severekk (33), esteban59 (33), dontsignup (33), grimtooth23 (33), stormshadow (33), mystikphish (33), notafinger (33), promteli (33), Sir Apropos (32), lordedmunduk (32), bert1000 (32), grimcatch (32), Luther (32), HeckerBob (32), erebus97 (32), james latta (32), bocathor (32), neilwato (32), Rasputon (32), Michel_S (32), dhrob (32), PIA (32), acon360 (32), Sergi Alix Smenk (32), gandalfde (32), Wraith-Hunter (32), laconicy (31), Urglin (31), Critical Mass (31), briddums (31), ikosaeder (31), Tim_D&D (31), kateoliver (31), spaceman23 (31), elect (31), Xalmo (30), λεξικό (30), dirtyfinger (30), bag1881 (30), mspringer (30), Phenol (30), dialgo (30), Ellydragon (29), Ben113 (29), istarim (29), Ima Nass (29), slandesh (29), outlook_12345 (29), alterego (29), styrix (29), Dimarik14 (29), cristobal31 (29), Tyr W (29), Kahalo (29), lewis (29), Random Goblin (28), rumer2120 (28), ItchyD (28), acekiller101 (28), pr1261 (28), ur_shugli (28), kingmagic (28), Stheno (28), Goken100 (28), 22yo (28), Derfel (27), Hoodooman (27), Halo (27), Wabash (27), Shrub (27), crimson_warrior07 (27), MemnochTD (27), lazaruscmii (27), tothelee (27), forstyle (27), timetraveller (27), niac (27), Awe (27), Ironfaced (27), Fred! (27), zipzapzung (27), Kornelius (27), aeryn (27), VertigoIcon (27), wemo (27), Aesthete (27), warhound (27), setworshipper (27), orionsavatar (27), Gil-galad (27), pyrokineticist (27), whoisube (27), Andreas (27), Phasics (27), Hadrik (27), puddy (27), UBOK (27), Comdessert (27), antre (27), sstenw (27), minotaurmage (27), yahoo_com_1 (27), spamhaus (27), eteralblack (27), tremeremagi (27), anrke (27), maylinnn (27), skidog326 (27), xdivider (27), kap (27), The Roguear (27), seanmike (27), yeyum (27), MostlyGhostly (27), Solafein2124 (27), RottenToe (27), Nis (27), Sublime_Art (27), hakajarkko (27), Duenta (26), smart_thief (26), divas (26), Necromantic_Darkness (26), aldiss2 (26), Daen Kolarin (26), Lost_DM_n_paradise (26), bl4ck-b0x (26), ikeinthemed (26), Kyoni (26), psyco (26), vanderbou (26), mparthas (26), wandering_8i (26), Xoreality (26), Daina (26), Joyce Jun'r (25), tyconn piee (25), Gabi.br (25), opinityinc (25), 1ndigar (25), Poolya (25), Nebbinchadnezzar (25), Jordan1576 (25), Blackscarf (25), bob_blackmage (25), Vain and Vice (25), Art (25), Gabiviu (25), Queen_of_Spades (25), UltimateMallCit (24), Unknown1 (24), CitizenDyne (24), m_canterel (24), las (23), law (23), Demoquin (23), A Silent Wail (23), ghostwolf9 (23), smellyarse (23), winding (23), shelleywoohoo (23), Supar (23), johnkay1155 (23), sdfadgdfg (23), The Super Gamer (23), bushidokid (23), HenryBlatbugIII (22), ReApEr (22), Confused1214 (22), girlseeing (22), caliburn (22), Rinty (22), jacob41171 (21), xBloodCarverx (21), uhuh (21), dantistus (21), Zecknaal (20), Moosoid (20), Tcefrep (20), Daesumnor (19), RajAhten (19), mrdam (18), hikary (18), s04015 (18), aaa (17), angelous (17), E-vile-guy (17), Pesky the Phooka (17), Zoner (17), bigbi the gnome (16), thurkeargix (16), NyarlaThLotep (15), Asa (15), phoenexica (15), Chabillionaire (10), Chabillionaire132 (10), nighty816 (8), Rallden (8), Jason. (8), Steven of Kusman (7), Demomage (7), Hero Workshop (7), Blightersbane (7), Nihilus (7), thewizardofOz (6), EamonNerbonne (6), lolo (4), koolzero (3), raakarth (3)




Pretty funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy shnike! Thats a big list!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2007)

I smell a conspiracy...


----------



## the Jester (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, in all fairness, those are all one person's alts.  No biggee; someone has to be born on 1/1, right?


----------



## BOZ (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL!

i wonder how many of those are actual legit birthdates?  some have got to be, i'm sure.  i'd wager though, that some of both the lower-end ages and higher-end ages are BS.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, April 1 (Fool's) would be nine months earlier...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 3, 2007)

Unsurprisingly I only recognised about 4 or 5 people's names on that list.  It shows that almost everyone that signs up here and actually uses the site goes to the trouble of entering their correct details.

On another note, Happy Belated Birthday Tom Cruise!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## the Jester (Jan 3, 2007)

I just noticed that diaglo is on that list!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 3, 2007)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I just noticed that diaglo is on that list!




Close but not quite.  The username is actually dia*lg*o.  I thought it was diaglo at first glance too.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 4, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'd wager though, that some of both the lower-end ages and higher-end ages are BS.



 Wait, are you saying you don't think three- and four-year-olds are posting on the boards (or at least lurking)? And what about the 103-year-old? You ageist!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 6, 2007)

guilty as charged - guess i underestimated them.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 13, 2007)

I am real, it's just not anybody's business but my own.

Curious why I am 6th on the list of 103 year olds though.

Is it random, have I really been here that long, or are most of the rest lurkers and new members?


----------

